# LIST OF CONE FREE CONDITIONERS... LONG



## LadyZ (Feb 3, 2008)

Cone-Free Listing so far:
 I am sure there are many more
===========================
Abba Crème-Masque Conditioner
Abba Moisture Scensation Conditioner
Abba Nourishing Leave-On Conditioner
Abba Recoup Conditioner
Abba Thickening Conditioner
Abba True Culrs Conditioner
Abba True Curls Activating Tonic
Abba True Shine Conditioner
Abba TruMint Conditioner
Alberto V05 Blushin' Apple conditioner
Alberto V05 Free Me Freesia conditioner
Alberto V05 Extra Body conditioner
Alberto V05 Kiwi and Lime Squeeze conditioner
Alberto V05 Moisture Milks Strawberries and Cream conditioner
Alberto V05 Peaches & Cream
Alberto V05 Strawberries and Cream
Alberto V05 Sun Kissed Raspberry conditioner
Alberto V05 Tangerine Tickle conditioner
Alberto V05 Tea Therapy Nourishing conditioner
Aloe Desert Herb Revitalizing Conditioner
Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing conditioner
Aubrey Organics Island Naturals Replenishing conditioner
Aubrey Organics Jojoba
Auntie Rhubarb Moisture Bomb
Aussie Conditioner, Mega for Normal Hair
Australian Organics Extra Body Conditioner for Fine, Limp + Oily Hair
Australian Organics Nourishing Restorative Conditioner for Dry, Colored or Chemically Treated Hair
Australian Organics Replenishing Balancing Conditioner For Normal Hair
Avalon Organic Botanicals Therapeutic Conditioner, Revitalizing Peppermint
Avalon Organic Botanicals Therapeutic Conditioner, Volumizing Rosemary
Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner
Avalon Organics Conditioner Moisturizing Awapuhi Mango
Avalon Organics Tea Tree Mint Treatment Conditioner
Aveda Deep Penetrating Hair Revitalizer
Aveda Rosemary Mint Conditioner
Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Daily Benefits
Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Moisture Plus
Beauty Without Cruelty Conditioner, Volume Plus for Fine Hair
Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-In Conditioner, Revitalize
Biolage by Matrix Conditioning Balm
Biolage by Matrix Fortifying Conditioner
Bumble & Bumble Leave-in conditioner
Bumble & Bumble Seaweed conditioner
Carol’s Daughter Khoret Amen Shea Butter Hair Smoothie
Desert Essence Daily Replenishing Tea Tree Conditioner with Organic Tea Tree Oil
Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner
Elucence Protective Barrier Balm
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment 
EO Coco Chamomile & Honey Conditioner
EO French Lavender Conditioner
EO Rosemary & Mint Conditioner
Frederic Fekkai Full Volume Conditioner
Frederic Fekkai Technician Conditioner
Freeman Papaya and Awapuhi, High Tide Volume Conditioner
Freeman Papaya and Lime, Overboard Shine Conditioner
Freeman Papaya and Mango, Massive Moisture 3 Minute
Garnier Fructis (Fine Hair)
Giovanni 50/50 Balanced Hair Remoisturizer conditioner
Giovanni Direct Leave-in
Giovanni Magnetic Restruxturing
Giovanni More Body - Leave-in Hair Thickener
Giovanni Nutrafix (reconstructor)
Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat conditioner
Jason Natural Cosmetics Hemp Enriched Conditioner
Jason Natural Cosmetics Henna Hi-Lites Conditioner
Jason Natural Cosmetics Lavender Conditioner (Organic Hair Strengthening)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Natural Apricot Conditioner (Super Shine)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Natural Biotin Conditioner (Hair Fortifying)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Pure Aloe Vera Conditioner (Hair Soothing)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Rosewater Conditioner (Organic Hair Smoothing)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Natural Sea Kelp Conditioner (Hair Moisturizing)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Scalp Balancing Natural Jojoba Conditioner
Jason Natural Cosmetics Vitamin E with A & C Conditioner (Body Enhancing)
Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner
Jessicurl Too Shea Extra Moisturizing Conditioner
John Masters Organics Honey & Hibiscus Hair Reconstructor
John Masters Organics Lavender & Avocado Intensive Conditioner
JOICO moisturizer
Kenra Color Maintenance Conditioner
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Kiss My Face Big Body Conditioner, Volumizing
Kiss My Face Miss Treated Conditioner, Replenishing
Le Kair Cholesterol Plus Aloe Formula Conditioner
Living Nature Manuka Nourishing Conditioner
Miessence B5 Hair Repair Leave-in
Miessence Shine Herbal Hair Conditioner
Modern Organic lemongrass Conditioner (fine hair) 
Modern Organic Glisten Conditioner (Chemically Treated Hair)
Modern Organic Mixed Greens Conditioner (Normal to Dry Hair)
Morrocco Method Diamond Mist Conditioner
Morrocco Method Volumizer Mist Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Aloe Vera Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Biotin Conditioner Gel
Nature’s Gate Herbal Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Jojoba Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Keratin Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Lavender & Aloe Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Chamomile & Lemon Verbena Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Grapefruit and Wild Ginger Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Lavender & Aloe Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Fruit Blend Persimmon and Rose Geranium Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Tea Tree & Blue Cypress Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Organics Victorian Emerald Cypress Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Awapuhi Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Hemp Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Henna Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Rosemary Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Rainwater Herbal Sea Kelp and Aloe Conditioner
Nature’s Gate Soy Fragrance-Free Conditioner
Nature's Gate Organics Fruit Blend Asian Pear and Red Tea conditioner
Nature's Gate Organics Fruit Blend Mandarin Orange and Patchouli conditioner
Nature's Gate Rainwater Tea Tree Oil conditioner
Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner & Detangler
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner
No Rinse Hair Conditioner
Organic Excellence Mint Conditioner
Philosophy the big blow off, liquid protein hair conditioner
Prairie Naturals Badlands
Prairie Naturals Chinook
Prairie Naturals Harvestmoon
Progaine Weightless Conditioner
Pro-Vitamin SYSTEME Intensive conditioner repair creme
Pure-A-Teas Green Tea
Pure-A-Teas Lotus
Redken Fresh Curls Conditioner
Regis Design Line Olive Oil Conditioner
Regis Design Line Olive Oil Masque
Sebastian Instant Conditioner
Sebastian Slinky Conditioner
Shikai Color Reflect Daily Moisture Conditioner
Suave Aloe Vera
Suave Juicy Green Apple
Suave Milk and Honey conditioner
Suave Naturals Citrus Smoothie
Suave Naturals Conditioner, Juicy Green Apple
Suave Naturals Conditioner, Tropical Coconut
TIGI Bed Head Moisture Maniac Conditioner
TIGI Catwalk Oatmeal & Honey conditioner
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner
Ultra Swim - Ultra Swim Conditioner
Timotei Honey and Monoi Conditioner
Wella Balsam for dry and damaged hair
Wella Flash Flood Hydrating Vitality Blast
Weleda Rosemary Phyto Hair Conditioner
White Rain Energizing Citrus
White Rain Extra Body conditioner
White Rain Jasmine conditioner
White Rain Regular conditioner

Cone-Free Leave in’s:

Carol’s Daughter Flowers & Herbs Leave-In Conditioner-General 
Carol’s Daughter Flowers & Herbs Leave-In Conditioner-Indigo 
Kiehl's Leave-In Hair Conditioner
Pantene Pro-V Shining Start Conditioner 


Mid-Range Cones

Kerastase Nutritive Lait Vital Proteine Conditioner
Neutrogena Clean Conditioner, Replenishing
Samy Curls Conditioner
Rusk Sensories Moist Sunflower & Apricot Creme Treatment Conditioner
St. Ives Extra Body Conditioner with Chamomile & Sunflower
St. Ives Revitalizing Conditioner with Aloe Vera & Echinacea
Suave Professionals Color Care Conditioner

Mid-Range Leave-In’s
(More To Come…)

Low-End Cone’s

Aussie Moist Conditioner for Dry/Damaged Hair
Nexxus VitaTress Conditioning Volumizer
Paul Mitchell Color Protect Daily Conditioner
Rusk Sensories Calm Guarana & Ginger 60 Second Hair Conditioner
Samy Smooth Conditioner
Shikai Henna Gold Highlighting Conditioner
St. Ives Extra Body Conditioner with Chamomile & Sunflower
Suave Naturals Citrus Smoothie Conditioner
Suave Naturals Ocean Breeze Conditioner
Suave Professionals Color Care Conditioner
Suave Professionals Sleek Conditioner 
TRESemme European Conditioner, Vitamin E Moisture Rich
TRESemme Total Solutions Intense Moisture Conditioner, Intense for Dry/Damaged Hair

Low-End Leave-in’s:

Aussie 3 Minute Miracle, Original
Nexxus Headress Volumizing Leave-In Conditioner
Sexy Hair Concepts Big Sexy Hair Big Volume Conditioner

Water Soluble Cones:

Paul Mitchell Instant Moisture Daily Treatment
Suave Professionals Awapuhi Conditioner
Suave Professionals BioBasics Conditioner
Suave Professionals Conditioner, Amplifying
Suave Professionals Conditioner, Sleek

On-Line Cone-Free Conditioner Listing:

(http://healing-scents.com/index.html (http://healing-scents.com/index.html))
Healing Scents Cedar Forest
Healing Scents Citrus Rain
Healing Scents Dreams of Spring
Healing Scents Herbal Essences
Healing Scents I Love Lavenders
Healing Scents Jasmine Dream
Healing Scents Juniper Forest
Healing Scents Raspberry Kissed
Healing Scents Roses in Spring
Healing Scents Ylang Ylang

(www.cosmeticswithoutsynthetics.com (http://www.cosmeticswithoutsynthetics.com/))
CWS Herbal Conditioner 

(http://www.myhoneychild.com (http://www.myhoneychild.com/)
Afri-Koko Conditioner
Banana Creme Conditioner
Sweet Citrus Conditioner
HoneyBerry Conditioner
HoneyLemon Conditioner
HoneyNut Conditioner
Jamaica Island Conditioner
MYHoneyChild Fragrance-Free Conditioner
Soy Pure and Balancing Conditioner

(http://www.gothrosary.com (http://www.gothrosary.com/))
Can’t Wait Demeter Hair Conditioner
Crypt Hair Conditioner
Dead on Chocolate Hair Conditioner
Dervish Hair Conditioner
Fairy Wings Hair Conditioner
Funeral Flowers Hair Conditioner
Gothic Rose Hair Conditioner
Graveyard Hair Conditioner
Heathen Hair Conditioner
Mayhem Hair Conditioner
Nocturnal Hair Conditioner
Nothingness Hair Conditioner
Samhain Hair Conditioner
Seasons Greetings Hair Conditioner 
Seattle Rain Hair Conditioner
Shadows Hair Conditioner
Tea & Sympathy Hair Conditioner
Vanilla Hell Hair Conditioner
Wicked Hair Conditioner


----------



## thefineprint (Feb 3, 2008)

wow, very thorough list! thanks! but don't forget dr. bronner's castile shampoo.  i believe it is also cone free


----------



## mrsmccreight (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow thanks... I will definitely be bookmarking this page.


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW...thanks so much!  I'm very picky about my cone usage! this will come in handy!


----------



## NaijaNaps (Feb 3, 2008)

This is SO helpful. 

I just made a vow to use more all-natural products and some of those sites you list at the end will come in handy. 

Thanks!


----------



## Coolata (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for this detailed list!


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Feb 3, 2008)

Ohhh exactly what I needed, thanks so much!!


----------



## LadyZ (Feb 4, 2008)

You are welcome
Every little bit helps....


----------



## Suerte (Mar 21, 2008)

Subbing to this thread!

Thank you for this list I am so glad I can search the hair form via Google.


----------



## PassionFruit (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought ABBA Pure Moisture Conditioner today...

gonna use it for my DC tomorrow maybe...   looking forward to trying it


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 29, 2008)

PassionFruit said:


> I bought ABBA Pure Moisture Conditioner today...
> 
> gonna use it for my DC tomorrow maybe...   looking forward to trying it



That one has silicone in the conditioner, I believe.  But the shampoo is sulfate free 

It is a great product. I love that set.  I am cone free right now, but I have not gotten rid of my set because I think it is so good.


----------



## baddison (Apr 29, 2008)

O.M.G.!!!  I just found this thread!!  Is there possibly one for shampoos that DO NOT contain SLS???


----------



## Kiki82 (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks very helpful!


----------



## Anashja (May 4, 2008)

Ummm...what is "cone free?"


----------



## Jadore_tay (May 6, 2008)

Bumping anyone knows a list of shampoos


----------



## FindingMe (May 6, 2008)

Anashja said:


> Ummm...what is "cone free?"


 
means it doesn't have any silicones


----------



## Songbirdb (May 6, 2008)

Thank heaven for this wonderful list


----------



## HoneyDew (May 6, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> Bumping anyone knows a list of shampoos



Most shampoos are cone free. It would be easier to compile a list od shampoos that DO contain cones.  (like Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo and Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship shampoo)


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jul 17, 2008)

bumping.........


----------



## Neith (Jul 17, 2008)

I love you for posting this!:heart2:


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh my gods, HOW did I miss this list?!?!?!?!  

*idly considers buying one conditioner from this list a month* 

*watches the inner PJ go mad with joy* 

*sigh*


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 17, 2008)

To whoever created this list and to whoever bumped it to the front.....




 This list is great!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 17, 2008)

This is a great list!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 17, 2008)

LongHairDreams said:


> bumping.........


 


Gotcha!:blowkiss:Great find!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 17, 2008)

This list so Rocks!



 

Thank YOU!


 






LadyZ said:


> Cone-Free Listing so far:
> I am sure there are many more
> ===========================


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Whoa, right in time and just when I am thinking about incorporating more and more natural products in my regimen so thanks for the list. 

Bumping again especially for the newbies. Now let me go look at it again because I think I saw Giovanni on there. Ooooh I know what would be a very good idea....if someone can come up with a sulfate-free list of shampoos and bars.


----------



## soulie (Aug 4, 2008)

bumping cuz it's good stuff AND because I just found a bunch of these at Dollar Tree!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 4, 2008)

wow thanks for this list!


----------



## Channie (Aug 4, 2008)

soulie said:


> bumping cuz it's good stuff AND because I just found a bunch of these at Dollar Tree!


 
Which ones did you find there?


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Aug 4, 2008)

Subscribing....


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!  Thank you for such an exhaustive list!!  I'll bookmark this page for reference!  Awesome!!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW!

Does anyone know of any of these that give slip or detangle well?


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 5, 2008)

lwilliams1922 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Does anyone know of any of these that give slip or detangle well?



You know, littlegoldlamb has a bunch of reviews in her fotki - you could compare this list to her reviews, and see what she says about them as far as slip/detangling skills go.


----------



## diva24 (Apr 9, 2009)

I coulda used this last year...


----------



## peachfuzzz (Sep 29, 2009)

Bumping cause I BC'd about a month ago and this is truly helpful!! Thanks for the list!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know if Jason Naturals may have changed their formula since these conditioners were posted last year by the OP, but most of them contain cones now. This might be the case with some of the other conditioners listed here so ladies, please check the ingredients list to make sure if you are avoiding the use of cones in your products. I noticed that the Jason Natural Apricot conditioner did not have any cones in it though. Terri bought me most of these including the Apricot one and I will be trying it pretty soon.


----------



## SelahOco (Oct 19, 2009)

Just what I was looking for !!!


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 13, 2009)

I love Elucence MB.

This is a great list.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow!!! where has this list been all of my natural life??? Im definately Subscribing!!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Nov 20, 2009)

Subscribing...


----------



## Aviah (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't forget Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol!


----------



## RockRideTrue (Jun 28, 2010)

Bumping For Those who need it. Thanks for the list!!!


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 2, 2010)

BTW-Nexxus Humectress does have cones. It may not have when this listed was originally posted.


----------



## Wanderland (Feb 13, 2011)

Bump

I'm looking for a cone free Protein conditioner.  I have Giovanni SAS but its a superlight weight protein I'm looking for something along the lines of Aphogee 2 minutes but natural and cone free.


----------



## constance (Apr 17, 2011)

LadyZ, thank you for compiling this.


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 17, 2011)

Helpful! Thanks


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 23, 2011)

Bumping to add Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner.

It's cone free, tingly and fabulous


----------



## belldandy (Aug 14, 2011)

this is such a helpful list!!


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey I use Suave Humectress its the cheaper version of Nexus Humectress 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a hard time finding cone free deep conditioners on the ground - any ideas?


----------



## Mertzy (Sep 28, 2012)

Very helpful


----------



## Guinan (Jun 2, 2013)

Bumping, for any additions & so that I can sub from my phone


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 2, 2013)

Marking my spot!!!!


----------

